# Munchen, Munich!



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

^^ OOPS ... It looks like this building shown above is more important than I thought ... it was informed by my crazy curious BRAIN!

THIS IS THE:

*Propylaea (Munich)*



> The building, constructed in Doric order, was completed by Leo von Klenze in 1862 and evokes the monumental entrance of the Propylaea for the Athenian Acropolis. The gate was created as a memorial for the accession to the throne of Otto of Greece, a son of the principal King Ludwig I of Bavaria.
> 
> 
> *Propylaea at Königsplatz, painting of Leo von Klenze, 1848
> ...


Source and more info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylaea_(Munich)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice new photos, Neutral


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Staatliche Antikensammlungen - MUNICH*



> The Staatliche Antikensammlungen (German: [ˈʃtaːtlɪçə anˈtiːkənˌzamlʊŋən], State Collections of Antiquities) is a museum in Munich's Kunstareal holding Bavaria's collections of antiquities from Greece, Etruria and Rome, though the sculpture collection is located in the opposite Glyptothek and works created in Bavaria are on display in a separate museum.[1] Ancient Egypt also has its own museum.




```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatliche_Antikensammlungen
```

Staatliche Antikensammlungen MUNICH by aethers7, on Flickr


Staatliche Antikensammlungen Munich by aethers7, on Flickr


Staatliche Antikensammlungen - Munich by aethers7, on Flickr


Staatliche Antikensammlungen - Munich by aethers7, on Flickr


Staatliche Antikensammlungen - Munich by aethers7, on Flickr


Staatliche Antikensammlungen - Munich by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*NS-Dokumentationszentrum Muenchen*



> The NS-Dokumentationszentrum is a museum in the Maxvorstadt area of Munich, Germany, which focuses on the history and consequences of the Nazi regime and the role of Munich as Hauptstadt der Bewegung (′capital of the movement′).


More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munich_Documentation_Centre_for_the_History_of_National_Socialism


Munich Germany by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Coming up back. Five stars like Honduras ***


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Can't see the pics unfortunately.  Have seen it has rained the whole summer 2021 in Munich, know that because I initially planned to go to Munich and checked the weather report regularly, but because of the constant bad weather this summer I changed my trip to Croatia instead. But hope to visit Munich some day!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I can not see the photos, estelli...


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Ooops. Okay. Let's start off with the flight from London to Munch via Lufthansa.

Please let me know which features and cities you see because I had no clue:

Over the English channel.

















In Continental Europe, not sure if this is Belgium or Netherlands.









Somewhere over France or Germany.


















A major river in Europe.


















Appears to be in Germany.









A major city, is this Frankfurt?









Southern Germany.









Near Munich. Farmland and forests.









Landing in Munich International airport.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> I can not see the photos, estelli...


I'll put them back on. Flickr isn't working.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

*I stayed near the München Hauptbahnhof*
​









*Marienplatz* (English: *Mary's Square*, i.e. St. Mary, Our Lady's Square) is a central square in the city center of Munich, Germany. It has been the city's main square since 1158. ...









Marienplatz - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*The new city hall*


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The *Odeonsplatz* is a large square in central Munich which was developed in the early 19th century by Leo von Klenze and is at the southern end of the Ludwigstraße, developed at the same time...









Odeonsplatz - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The *Viktualienmarkt* is a daily food market and a square in the center of Munich, Germany.









Viktualienmarkt - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








































































The maypole, I didn't know it existed there too.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The *Bavarian State Opera* ( German : *Bayerische Staatsoper* ) is a German opera company based in Munich.









Bavarian State Opera - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org























*Max-Joseph-Platz*









Max-Joseph-Platz - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The *Isar* is a river in Tyrol, Austria and Bavaria, Germany, which is not navigable for watercraft above raft size.









Isar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

This is around the Neuhauser Straße and Kaufingerstraße shopping streets.
































































































































Catherdal in the background.

















Church:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The *Deutsches Museum* (_German Museum_, officially _Deutsches Museum von Meisterwerken der Naturwissenschaft und Technik_ (English: _German Museum of Masterpieces of Science and Technology_)) in Munich, Germany, is the world's largest museum of science and technology, with about 28,000 exhibited objects from 50 fields of science and technology.









Deutsches Museum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> View attachment 1909532
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909541


*These are Bruges, Belgium, and Frankfurt, Germany, respectively.*

Saw "In Bruges" with Collin Farrell, a classic. Hope to visit both cities in the future.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos in those attachment


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos in those attachment


You are an extremely smart individual.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> You are an extremely smart individual.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

*Video of t**he Glockenspiel in the New City Hall on Marienplatz, Munich:*



> Every day at 11 a.m. and 12 p.m. (as well as 5 p.m. in the summer) the Glockenspiel chimes and re-enacts two stories from the 16th century to the amusement of mass crowds of tourists and locals.


More info: 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rathaus-Glockenspiel


----------

